

Kleiner Perkins Doubles iFund to $200 Million - browngeek
http://www.kpcb.com/news/article.php?id=2010_03_31_ifund_doubled

======
glhaynes
And expands to not just cover iPad, but: "We expect all ventures to have an
iPad strategy."

